# Pop-Ups!



## jeffkyle (Jan 9, 2003)

Has anyone else noticed that there are some pop-ups attached to this site?  Almost every time I go to the Martial Talk page a single pop-up will appear.  

Normally at home it doesn't matter because I have a pop-up blocker, but here at work (which i shouldn't be doing this anyway) I don't have one so they get through.

Is there anything that can be done about it?


----------



## Kirk (Jan 9, 2003)

I've never had a pop up from here.


----------



## jeffkyle (Jan 9, 2003)

I could say the same.  :shrug:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 9, 2003)

We do not have -any- popups associated with this board.  I am firmly against them, and have rejected large cash offers to add them.

MartialTalk will -never- have popup adverts.

Get a program called adaware - http://lavasoft.de and scan your system.  You might have a spyware program lurking.

Let me know just -what- the popup is, and where it wants you to go and I will tripple check the code, but I am 100% certain thr popups are not coming from here.

Another way to block popups is http://www.panicware.com and their popup blocker.

I use both programs, and run adaware once a week to clean out all the **** that gets installed without my ok on my system by some sites.  We don't do that either.

:asian:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jan 9, 2003)

Thanks guys, it's great not having to deal with those annoying pop up ads. They make me ill...:barf:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Jan 9, 2003)

I've had pop ups show.  usually those  "Best of the Web" lists.  It might have to do with IE as opposed to this site.  Once or twice I've had one of those little boxes pop up that disapears and an add image floats across your screen.  

I knew you said you won't allow pop ups, that's why I think it's something on our individual computers, that's allowing the pop ups

Dot


----------



## jeffkyle (Jan 9, 2003)

I know you guys don't like them.  And I love not having to worry about them.    That is why I said something, just to let you know about it, if you weren't already aware...programmers are sneaky sometimes.    The next time I get one I will let you know what it is.   Thanks.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 9, 2003)

My computer at home is infected with simething and I get pop ups all the time.  But I have never recieved one associated with this site.  It would greatly suprise me because such great care has been taken NOT to allow them here.
 Wish I could say the same for my server at home.


----------

